# Which Wiring & Interconnects do you use ?



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Which wiring and interconnects do you use ? 
I'm using High end old school EFX RCA's, Tsunami Fuse holder, Raptor Battery Terminals, Scosche Power and ground wires.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Just use the bestest !

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/interconnects/interconnects_4.html


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow i have a hodgepodge of mixed up stuff. Homemade RCAs out of gepco and streetwires ends, 2 runs of Lightning audio 4ga from a hot deal a few years ago(10 bucks per amp kit). Ebay fused distro block. Couple feet of Knukonceptz 1/0


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

R-F battery terminals and main fuse holder, WRX/Z28 brand 1/0ga. home made distro block from industrial ground lugs, 2ga. welding cable to each amp[overkill but free], home made interconnects[nakamichi rca(s)+canare cable], 12+14ga streetwires speaker cable[free-bee], and 16ga. bulk roll speaker wire from h-depot.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Goodness, let's see...

Power/ground: Knu
RCAs: Knu IXOS
Speaker wire (16ga): Tsunami and Dayton
Distribution/fusing: Stinger and MTX blocks


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

I pick my wiring based on criteria that actually matter...like color and price. 

I'm using TMA (JL diffusion line) 4AWG power/ground stuff, because I bought their TAK-4 wiring kit really cheaply, with the wire after the distibution block (old-school Streetwires/Esoteric Audio) being JL 8AWG "speaker wire and the ground wires from amps to the (old-school Tiff) ground distro block being Tsunami (?) 8AWG. (Power lines covered in "superhero" red-and-blue Techflex, ground lines covered in grey Techflex).

RCA from HU to processor is a Rockford Fosgate one installed by my car's PO. I kept it because it was twisted pair, meaning I could just hack off the HU-end RCA lead and hardwire it to the DIN adapter that fits into my HU.

RCA from processor to amps are Vampire Wire "component video cables" I picked up because the jacket is close to British Racing Green in color. (Also, having the yellow band on one is nice to keep the sub cable visually distinct from the mains.) Y-splitters are old-school Esoteric (Streetwires) Musica 200, because they were on hand.

Mains speaker wires are 16AWG, smoked old-school Esoteric Audio (had on hand) for the midbasses and blue TMA (JL) for the widebanders. Both bundled for each side in "Ogre" (black and green) Techflex. (I wish there was a taupe/beige Techflex.) Sub speaker wire is 14AWG "Carol" in wall, covered in the same "Ogre" techflex, with Dayton cable pants and GLS compression-fit spade lugs.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> Just use the bestest !
> 
> 6moons audio reviews: Interconnects - Theory &*Practice


Whats the deal with these particular interconnects??? I am not quite sure I understand the reasoning behind them doing this contraption on the cable
Also there are no prices which can ONLY mean one thing....they cost TWO ARMS AND TWO LEGS ROFL


HMS Gran Finale TOP Match
This special design from Germany sports a black nylon jacket and Cherry box with adjustable resistor. The included specification sheet mentions a coaxial construction with silver-plated OFC conductors and shields. More interesting is the statement that the dielectric is "almost air". We're still wondering what "almost" means, exactly. Again according to the spec sheet, the capacity of the cable is 47pF/m, the inductance 0.342mH/m and the resistance 22mOhm/meter. The cable's RCA plugs are of the WBT NextGen bullet type. Termination resistance can be varied in 10 steps from 2KOhm to 222 Ohm. The idea behind this adjustability, according to engineer Hans-Manfred Strassner, is that not all components sport low output impedance. With the TOP Match solution, this shortcoming and concomitant ringing can be addressed. Our listening sessions had the dial at 0. In our setup, this cable had a deadening/damping effect on the music. The sonic portrayal was wide but fell short in musicality. A piano no longer was crafted of wood, violins lacked nuance. Pop and rock recordings remained unaffected, however.


----------



## athm3x (Jan 24, 2010)

I was planning to use a set of these:

http://thecableco.com/product.php?id=7039


(Be sure to select the 15 or 20 foot length at the right side of the webpage depending on how long your vehicle is)

Then I changed my mind and went with Knuconceptz and bought a new car and a motorcycle, and took my family to disneyland instead


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

athm3x said:


> I was planning to use a set of these:
> 
> http://thecableco.com/product.php?id=7039
> 
> ...


Whats even funnier is they arent even RCA's they are speaker wire with spade terminals at the ends LOL

whoever buys those is obviously severely ****ing retarded


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Hodge-podge of Streetwire & KnuKonceptz RCAs, Phoenix Gold & Streetwire power/ground, Audiopipe & Monoprice speaker wire, Streetwires distribution & Phoenix Gold circuit breaker. I believe I have Audiopipe and some kind of Home Depot remote turn on lead wire, too. 

Most things I try to buy in bulk so I can go years between re-purchasing. I still have a bag of 1000 wire ties that I purchased in 1990 - probably still have 500 left. When I needed some crimp caps for my latest project, I bought 1000 of them, too. Most wire I get in spools - including 4AWG.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Power cable... Welding cable, preferably Harris Welco-Flex

Fuse block, a single Scosche maxi fuse holder.

Signal. Gepco 61801EZ on cheap as dirt streetwires knockoff ends or Neutrik NYS373, whatever fits the application.

Cheap and simple... and IMHO far superior to the **** they sell for "car audio"


----------



## figgie (May 19, 2010)

I am new here but not new to wiring. 

waaaayyyy back in 94, I usedto compete in the Iasca competions. I was in the I think it was 50 - 100 watt rookie class. Exceptionally competitive back then.

anyway, back then it was a plethora of name brand able, the I learned some physics and this is what I currently run. Wire wise.

canare star quad with canare rca ends. Custom built and crimped by me (have all the crimping tools).
wiring, this is where it gets intresting.  I use Mil-W-22759/91 in a variety of guages. To give you an idea, weight per 1000 ft comes in at 4.6 lbs per foot for 22 gauge. No folks that is not a typo.  it goes to 4 gauge but 8 gauge is enough to carry to about 160 amps.

the trick piece of gear comes fromt the auto racing industry. Called a power distribution module, this one made by motec. 32 output, 8 of them 20 amp circuit which can be muxed to make one channel. Real time monitoring of current per channel along with some high end features like conditional logic that can do other functios based on inputs...... Anyway enough of my rambling. Nice to be onboard here!


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

phoenix gold....but thats sorta easy in Portland when they have where house sales. and the zeropoint peices are still pretty much my favorite accessories


----------



## cam5860 (Jun 2, 2009)

I like rockford fosgate the best! I love there wiring for the money!


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

spkr wire: 18ga lamp cord (ugly, I wrapped it in techflex)
rca: the stuff the cable company gave me with the HD box (RGB makes a good 6ch color scheme)
power: stinger i think

I'll probably upgrade my power distribution blocks this summer. They're the crap ones from PE. The good ones are just so expensive for what they are.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> spkr wire: 18ga lamp cord (ugly, *I wrapped it in techflex*)


I'm gonna need to see your IDGAF card, you just lost a punch.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

chad said:


> I'm gonna need to see your IDGAF card, you just lost a punch.


Oh, I meant zip ties.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Power and ground are WRX/Z28 0ga from his sale
Knu Battery Terminals and fused distribution blocks
Mobile Spec 10ga speaker wire
IXOS and Monster RCA's


----------



## zblee (May 18, 2010)

I have stinger all the way around...


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

Get my RCA and speaker wire here:HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more!

Dist blocks here: DISTRIBUTION BLOCKS from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog.

And power wire I just grab lengths of it on clearance whenever I see it so I always have bunches of smaller pieces around for block to amp. Then I usually run welding cable from battery to block. 

I've done the "Car Audio" cables and honestly I don't see the difference. Never had any noise in any system I've done, just keep the ground clean and solid and you're good.


----------



## Hondacru27 (May 25, 2010)

What's funny... walking into bestbuy and seeing RF amp kits for sale for just about over 58 percent off! bought the last remaining kit and went home and looked all over the net for a better deal... I was surprised! I saved another 5 bucks by just going to the store 

I use the RFK 4x kit. plus two more sets of RFK Rca's and almost 120 feet of RFK speaker wire that was marked down to 4.99 for a 30 ft roll. IT all matches which makes for a better look of the install 

After talking to the manager of why it was SO cheap from them... they are in the middle of switching over to MTX kits.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hondacru27 said:


> What's funny... walking into bestbuy and seeing RF amp kits for sale for just about over 58 percent off! bought the last remaining kit and went home and looked all over the net for a better deal... I was surprised! I saved another 5 bucks by just going to the store
> 
> I use the RFK 4x kit. plus two more sets of RFK Rca's and almost 120 feet of RFK speaker wire that was marked down to 4.99 for a 30 ft roll. IT all matches which makes for a better look of the install
> 
> After talking to the manager of why it was SO cheap from them... they are in the middle of switching over to *KICKER* kits.


Fixed


----------



## jaydub (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got some JL Audio 4GA metawire for power, but I am still undecided on speaker wire and whether to reuse the interconnects I made some years back for another install. I actually enjoyed making my own interconnects though.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

My rustang has a combination of Streetwires, Memphis, Knu, and Scorpion products. Streetwires 1/0 from battery to the trunk; Memphis distribution block; Scorpion fuse holders, and Knu Konceptz wire going from the distribution block/fuse holders to the amplifiers in my trunk. My RCA cables are Monster because I thought it would be easier to run one 6 channel cable from the HU to the trunk back when I was using a single amplifier.

My wife's tribute has Kicker Hyperflex 4 gauge running to the cargo area, a Rockford Fosgate fused distribution block, and Kicker Hyperflex wire running from the distribution blocks to the amplifiers. My wife's RCA cables are Hugfen that I picked up from a friend of mine. I think Hugfen is no longer in business.


----------



## Mr. Steney (May 12, 2010)

athm3x said:


> I was planning to use a set of these:
> 
> http://thecableco.com/product.php?id=7039
> 
> ...


Absolutely absurd! How are they even in business?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Batteries:Stinger
Power wire:Stinger
Speaker wire:Stinger
Optical:Acousitc Research
RCA:Tsunami
Distribution blocks:Stinger


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

All Knukonceptz....

battery terminals, fuse holder, 1/0 power run, distro blocks, 4ga amp power/ground, twisted speaker wire 

No RCA, Zapco balanced line.


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

Where do you get that Harris Welco-Flex welding cable, and is there a specific model you get?


----------



## dch828 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mogami cable and Neutrik connectors.


----------



## Ragtop23 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey guys

Apologies if Im jacking the thread....
What about Audison cables? I hear these are pretty good.
Im in South Africa and the dealer is trying to get me to install with Audison over my preferred choice of Stinger 2 AWG power to distribution, and 4 AWG distribution to amps.
PS: I have an Alpine W900 HU, Audiopipe DB, Alpine PDX 1.600 & 4.100 amps


----------



## dakar8 (Apr 23, 2008)

interconnects - zapco balanced
speaker and power wire - ixos
fused distro - ixos
stinger 150amp breaker


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i used the cheapest i can find on ebay lol but my rca and video cables are monster


----------



## oslouie (Jul 6, 2010)

RCA's would be Stinger
Power wiring would be Tsunami


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

MUTT wiring here.

JL 4g power
Knu 4g ground
RF MAXIpad fuse holder, 8g from distro blocks, sub rca
Stinger distro blocks and rca's (got a sweet deal on the expert 4ch rca's)
Monster speakerwire
Also some 4-way flat wire in there too for sub wiring...using what's laying around beats buying MORE wire


----------



## CarbonDetails (Sep 9, 2009)

I always used KnuKoncepts and for the price always worked very well.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I make my own cables with Hooker ends.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I use whatever thats in the "hot deals" section.

Power wires: Knu fleks 
Speaker: Monoprice 16awg/12awg
RCAs: Whatever brand that Knu had on sale a few months back. Its that wire with the gamma technology...whatever that is :laugh:
PG battery terminals with built a fuse holder.


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

Tsunami 0ga power wire

Everything else - Stinger


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't think I have ever used a 'brand-name' cable in my life. 20 years of autosound later, I have never had a noise issue that wasn't resolved with better grounds at the amps and/or re-routing the signal path.


----------



## IXspeed (Sep 18, 2010)

I mostly use Knu power wire, and Knu and Tsunami interconnects.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I need to add some wiring in my car and will be using IXOS and Tsunami stuff.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Streetwires ZN6 RCA's...kinda high but I was in a good mood so I bought them
Streetwires fuse holder and distribution block...liked the way they looked. 
Phoenix Gold 0/1 power wire.....caught it on sale for like a buck a foot so I bought a bunch. 
Speaker wire is Tsunami IIRC


----------



## RMF419 (Feb 13, 2008)

2ga and 4ga from welding supply. 12 ga speaker wire from monoprice. All parts express rca's, fuse holders. And a street wires distro.


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've always used Memphis and KnuKonceptz and never had an issue with either. The Memphis MFlex and Knu KCA wire is VERY flexible and makes installing a breeze.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I use wire made out of copper, and hardware made out of brass.















































*but my RCA's are dragon-hide shielded with unicorn-hair semiconductor cores...they are made in Area 51 by a company called 'Monster'


----------



## MerlinWerks (Feb 4, 2008)

Power, Distro and Speaker - Stinger (Darvex)
DIY Interconnects - Gepco cable (AVcable.com) and Streetwire connectors from eBay


----------



## borahshadow (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok I use whatever works well and is cheap 

Battery Terminal = Raptor

Power and ground = DBlink 4awg I also have an 8awg scosche from a previous install that is still installed in case I even install something that needs more power.

Speaker Wire = Some cheap 16 awg stuff from Home Depot. I think it was GE brand or something

RCAs Came with my 2 wiring kits so DBlink and scosche

Distribution blocks = Rockford Fosgate

Small hunks of wire from distro to amps = mostly 8 awg rockford


----------



## Thumper88 (Dec 1, 2006)

All knukonceptz except for the battery terminals.
Well, the battery terminals were knukonceptz until I had to remove them and the clamp screws stripped....junk.
Phoenix gold battery terminals.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

basher8621 said:


> I make my own cables with Hooker ends.



What kind of cables did you use?


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Battery: Optima Yellow
Power/Ground: Tsunami 1/0
Stinger digital fuse block under hood
Stinger 1/0 screw type ring terminals to Battery/Ground
Alumapro 15f distributing 4gauge Stinger HPM 4gauge to amps
Streetwires Z9 RCA cables (3 sets) <--- love them!
Stinger HPM 12 twisted speaker wire throughout

_In my opinion Darvex and Bagboy on eBay are some of the best suppliers af quality cable. I use them exclusively. Good prices and FAST shipping._


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> Get my RCA and speaker wire here:HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more!
> 
> Dist blocks here: DISTRIBUTION BLOCKS from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog.
> 
> ...


You use monoprice.com for your RCA's. The prices are great. How is the quality of the product? What is the strand count of the RCA's. How does this compare to Stinger or Knuconcepts 

Thanks


----------



## ride2wheels (Dec 20, 2010)

Oliver said:


> Just use the bestest !
> 
> 6moons audio reviews: Interconnects - Theory & Practice


that looks spensive


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Rockford, Kicker and lately Knu. 
Knu's battery terminals/fuse holders... from what i hear are made out of cheap potmetal and are easy to strip the threads but haven't used them myself, only power and RCAs for now.
Kicker and Rockford on the other hand are great when it comes to accessories AND wire itself is top notch.

JL's wire is also ligit from what i've seen but haven't used it myself.


----------



## Black2003SE (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a mixture of a few brands. JL Audio RCAs; Breaker from Directed; Wiring is Phoenix Gold, JL Audio & I think I used Tsunami to go from the 4ch amp to the door speakers.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ride2wheels said:


> that looks spensive


That was a joke ! ha ha.

wire is wire and the connections need to be tight.

There's always gonna be people who can hear things you or I can't.


----------



## Audioguy36 (Jun 10, 2010)

Monster Cables FTW


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

right now i have monster cable rca, performance technique 0ga power and ground. performance technique 12ga speaker wire and remote wire. performance technique batter terminals, fuse holders, and distribution block. i know its not as good as some of the others, but for 65 bucks i couldnt pass the kit up. i plan on upgrading when i get another matching sub amp, but fo now it does a great job.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Whatever is cheapest.


----------



## Pdogg (Jan 24, 2011)

Power wire is Phoenix Gold left over from the 90s Scoche fuse blocks.
Speaker wire is whatever Zip/cheap cable I can find on all electronics.
RCA cable I dont remember they don't seem to last very long I think efx maybe.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

marine battery I think 650cca? was the biggest I could fit in the car, plus optima batteries are very expensive here now

standard OFC no name wires, Monster cable XLN's? got cheap of ebay
2ga power/grounds wires


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2009)

One of the best-
Belden 1694A cut and made to fit by yours truly.
Pretty low capacitance, low cost and great shielding against RFI and EMI.

Power cable and such- Whatever is flexible and isn't overpriced I can get my hands on at that time.


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

big fan of stinger brand, but my current setup is a mix or Scosche wires and RF RCA cables of different types


----------



## Skistar (Feb 4, 2011)

When I was doing Car Audio, all of my cables were stinger. I have nothing good or bad to say about practically any cables though. Differences between their sounds can be almost entirely explained by inductance they wanted to create in the wire (braiding etc) or merely making a plain ol' wire


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Kicker for power
Monster for RCA's (OLD 301/401XLN cable, streetwires shorty ends)
Singer HPM battery
Blue Seas Systems for aux power/ground +fusing


----------



## JCGator42 (Feb 10, 2011)

JL Audio Power and RCAs, have some Monster RCAs as well from HU to DEQ


----------



## nicholasarmwood (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont know about the EX's or SC's, but the OEM speaker wiring in the LX's are something like 22 g. I was thinking about using aftermarket connectors for my speakers from now on. Don't see any diference.


----------



## ghost0217 (Jan 27, 2011)

All Stinger. They are right here in Clearwater, FL.


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ive always used monster cable power, ground, and rca patch cords, but at the moment im using performance technique oawg power and ground, cause i got the whole kit fo 60 so i couldnt pass it up. Im still using monster cable rca patch cords though.


----------



## Brendon (Feb 23, 2011)

I completely agree.


B


----------



## NIU_Huskies (Feb 24, 2011)

Surprised Stinger isn't an option in the poll. My personal belief is that they make some great products.

I have their expert series interconnects and twisted 12/16 ga speaker wiring.


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would have thought stinger wire would be on the poll also. When i think of power wire, i always think stinger since the 80s, but i still prefer monster cable.


----------



## psychon (Feb 26, 2009)

Stinger Expert Series


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

A lot...

Phoenix gold RCA's for the highs amp

monster RCA's for the sub amp

audio pipe 4awg power and ground

kicker dual 4awg ground terminal thing that bolts to the floor for a better ground.

kicker hyper flex 10awg for one sub

crappy 12awg speaker wire that came with the audipipe amp kit for dash speakers and the other sub

monster 8awg from distributor to both amps

RF amp kit remote wire down drivers side for sub amp

cheap white speaker wire tied off of the sub amp remote down the middle into the center console where the highs amp is placed


----------



## Irishdrunk (Feb 22, 2011)

I just use any old patch cables, Quality doesn't really matter for patch cables imo


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Scosche and RF


----------



## firebonez (Apr 11, 2011)

Connection Audison Kit with Scosche RCAs for the Sub!!


----------



## inergen (Sep 18, 2009)

some of these cables seen here were for home audio. are there distinctive differences between car and home audio cables?


----------



## Mark the Bold (May 28, 2010)

Mr. Steney said:


> Absolutely absurd! How are they even in business?


I was fortunate to travel to Zurich, Switzerland last year for work with some clients. Went out to dinner and had a nice meal at a good steakhouse in the hotel. It was expensive for all of us ($110 per person with wine - similar to New York / LA / Chicago), but we were told ahead of time that Switzerland was very expensive

Long story short, there were some 8-10 UBS (bankers & businessmen) next to us having a blast. Ordering food / wine / champagne / cognac / scotch like it was going out of style. We went out for drinks and came back 4 hours later, and the businessmen were still there, and just leaving. They were absolutely pants-on-head-retardedly drunk. Because we knew how expensive it was at the hotel, we asked the amazingly hot waitress who was serving us both what their tab was.

Around $17,000 USD.  I **** you not. What really blew my mind was that the waitress said they do this every month or so when they get their bonuses, and this was pretty tame considering their wives werent there this time.

So we may scoff at these things, but if a group of bankers are perfectly able to blow $17k on [email protected]#$$*g food and drinks in a night, they no doubt wouldnt flinch paying ridiculous prices for signal cables for their stereos.

I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## JBrew (Apr 14, 2011)

All Knu except my 4ch RCA's(Monster)


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a run of old school Phoenix Gold 4ga for power wire and a run of 4ga welding cable for ground in the Blazer. I just bought half a spool of "IMC Audio" 4ga, it's CCA but the right diameter (said oxygen free copper but BS it just says oxygen free on the spool). I've got some Scoche of varying quality, some older Audiopipe wire (the stiff wire), I've handled the new Audiopipe wire (very flexible stuff, SUPER soft copper). I have a couple foot of orange Memphis 8ga, some Stinger from back in the day, a random 1 foot section of "Radio Shack" OFC 10 gauge, a plethora of random gauges of generic wire, tons of 16ga lamp cord speaker cables, etc. etc. etc. Basically I hoarde all of the old wire I can get and buy anything I see that's a "hot deal" hence why I stay away from that section anymore :laugh:


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

*SHAMELESS PLUG*

This would make an awesome sticky in a DIY Install Gear section!!!


----------



## Chsknight (Apr 10, 2011)

KnuKonceptz all day! Quality product, except for there cheapo RCA connects...never again


----------



## jason19 (Jan 21, 2011)

Scosche RCAs from wal-mart 8 bucks a pair and KnuKonceptz wire but dont use the rcas that come with the kits there junk.


----------



## Geordie68 (Apr 8, 2010)

audison/connection fused pos battery terminal.
stinger sht303 neg battery terminal.
street wires distro block
stinger 16 ga speaker wire.
jl or stinger rcas.


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

Right now running mostly Kicker and JL. RCAs are all kicker except for one 2ch set. Between these 2, I find kicker cables (power, RCAs, speaker, and even the turn on) to be better quality than the JL
I almost bought knu, but read a lot of horror stories about their service. I know there are many happy customers too, but with my luck, I wasn't going to take the chance.
I have some old stuff thats ben siting around for over 10 years from PG (good), Scosche (ok), and Boss (eh).


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Emmm.... Knu's after sales service are quite good....


----------



## AwBimmer (Jun 29, 2011)

I hear Phoenix Gold is a good one..


----------



## lipper (Jun 1, 2010)

I've used the high end street wires for power, interconnects and speakers. I haven't used anything else so it's difficult to say how good they are. The wires do have a thick coating and are very flexible.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

PE opticals, Dayton RCAs, PE power wire, Dayton speaker wire, Stinger Distro/Terminals.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Used to use nothing but RF, then added a few Knu since they had sizes i wanted and yesterday added a bunch of Streetwires "zero noise" since they also had lenghts i wanted as well as good deals on forums/ebay:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Vital said:


> Used to use nothing but RF, then added a few Knu since they had sizes i wanted and yesterday added a bunch of Streetwires "zero noise" since they also had lenghts i wanted as well as good deals on forums/ebay:


What are you wiring to?


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

^^^ that's Arc Audio IDX/XEQ combo (crossover and eq)


----------



## theonion (May 27, 2005)

I'm sure most have read this before. But every time I see a thread like this it makes me think of it.

Audiophiles can't tell the difference between Monster Cable and coat hangers -- Engadget


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

wonder what the noice rejection of coat hangers is?

I use old school phoenix gold super triple shielded 9mm rca cables.


----------



## quakerroatmeal (Aug 21, 2008)

Used to use KnuKonceptz for my old system with Stinger RCA's..now I'm just a cheapo and bought a kit from Frys.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ttocs388 said:


> wonder what the noice rejection of coat hangers is?
> 
> I use old school phoenix gold super triple shielded 9mm rca cables.


since it has being used for speaker cable, doesnt really matter.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm using streetwires stinger and kicker. I tried some of the cheaper brands and their stuff was crap. 

Tapatalk, the best thing since 3g data


----------



## castor troy (Nov 5, 2011)

almost exclusively Streetwires. I know there is more newer and probably lots better stuff out there. But I have always used streetwires and prolly always will.

Tim


----------



## chelecuche (Aug 14, 2011)

I use only knukonceptz! Never have a single problem


----------



## jshillin (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought the last couple of amp wiring kits from KnuConceptz,


----------



## natron84 (Jan 22, 2011)

I use Knu Konceptz Kolossus 4 gauge power and ground wire. I've used Phoenix Gold ZX series stuff previously but Knu Konceptz seems better IMO. I just switched my Kun Konceptz RCAs (the cheap ones) for Stinger HPM3 interconnects but am picking up more amp noise. I did switch my amplifier though so I probably have some tweaking to do.


----------



## Wattser93 (Mar 12, 2010)

Quick cable welding cable and terminals for power/ground
Pico terminals for speaker wire
ACE hardware speaker wire and RCAs

I know the ACE hardware wiring doesn't make any sense, but I buy 12ft shielded RCAs for $7, and a 100ft roll of 14ga speaker wire for less than $3. It makes things much cheaper than buying "car audio" wiring that is no different, but 10 times the price.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Generally Rockford Fosgate/JL Audio wiring and interconnects.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Battery: Optima red top
Kicker hyper flex 0 and 4 gauge, Rca's and Monster cable 16 gauge and some 16 dollar RF Rca's that i picked up at best buy. Might consider the 12 ga speaker wire from monoprice unless i just grab some from my local hardware store.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

figgie said:


> I use Mil-W-22759/91 in a variety of guages. To give you an idea, weight per 1000 ft comes in at 4.6 lbs per foot for 22 gauge. No folks that is not a typo.  it goes to 4 gauge but 8 gauge is enough to carry to about 160 amps.


Per foot?!??! Anyone catch that? 22ga wire weighing 4.6 lbs/ft? Hell that's near what the 2" cable we used on some of our Yan ski lifts in sun valley! Well ok I think that cable is more like 1-2 tons per 10-100 ft. I honestly forget how heavy it is per given length since I last recabled a ski lift in 2000/01.

I'm thinking he meant to readd 1000ft.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Schizm said:


> Per foot?!??! Anyone catch that? 22ga wire weighing 4.6 lbs/ft? Hell that's near what the 2" cable we used on some of our Yan ski lifts in sun valley! Well ok I think that cable is more like 1-2 tons per 10-100 ft. I honestly forget how heavy it is per given length since I last recabled a ski lift in 2000/01.



Question is, how much is that stuff?


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Not sure. But interstate wire has the 22ga vs at 2.85 lbs per 1000ft. Silver clad copper wiring. They call it:
MIL-W-22759/91 wires are light weight, high-performance, aerospace hook up 
wires with insulation composed of PTFE/polyimide/PTFE tape and PTFE tape. 
These wires are designed for aerospace and other applications which require 
excellent thermal stability and light weight.


----------



## rallypoint_1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Some 20+ year old Phoenix Gold and new Stingers. I have a mix of old and new school.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone here using Radio Shack wiring!:laugh:


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

pretty much all kicker wire, power, ground and rca. chose for flexibility and color..... and price


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

Oliver said:


> Just use the bestest !
> 
> 6moons audio reviews: Interconnects - Theory & Practice


You have got to be ****ting me.... I would love to see the ******* that actually bought some of that stuff.

Im currently using JL power wire since I love their 2n1 color stuff, along with JL/Stinger RCA's and Stinger speaker wire/Distro Block.


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

IXOS & KnuKoceptz for power. KnuKonceptz & MonoPrice for RCA's and Speaker wire. 
I have recently got my hands on several ebay "DEALS" on speaker wire and can tell you that the 14ga cadence speaker wire is nice, super flexible, slightly off-center, 16ga wire. The 14ga "High quality speaker wire by Audiopipe" is basic 18ga wire.
I have found that I can count on KnuKonceptz & MonoPrice to be honestly sized which is most important thing for me in regards to power and speaker wires.


----------



## yong_ly07 (Jan 12, 2009)

i'll chime in, welding power cables, monster optical, radioshack standard 2 meter interconnects, frys copper grade 16 guage speaker wire, opticals as quiet as it gets


----------



## nosaj122081 (Apr 7, 2012)

I use whatever I can get cheapest, as long as it's decent build quality, flexible enough, and legitimately the right size... .In this application, copper is copper. Right now, I have dB Link power cabling and hardware, Monoprice interconnects, and blue Wal-Mart speaker wire... Scosche I think. First time I haven't used welding cable for power, but my dB Link 4AWG kit was cheaper. I should own stock in Monoprice...


----------



## mastero (May 11, 2011)

i use 4g audison connection for the amps 

and KnuKonceptz Silver Plated rca


----------



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

Over the past few years I've used Tsunami, but I have some Knukonceptz around also


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Knu Krystal RCA and Karma SS speaker wires. Stinger power and ground.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

I make my own for car audio using Belden coax, but for home audio I buy from blue jean cables.

Stereo Cables at Blue Jeans Cable


----------



## Mark the Bold (May 28, 2010)

I've been noticing not-uncommon corrosion on monoprice speaker wire. Three of my last installs on three seperately purchased spools of 14-16awg wire. 

Nothing major, but definitely noticeable......

I still think monoprice is the cats meow because their RCA's are bomb-proof. But I think the ol' Chi-coms are sneaking in some filler into their wires to keep costs down.....


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

I personally use Knu great quality and an affordable price.


----------



## zeed (May 5, 2008)

Tchernov is the best I ever use.

: : TCHERNOVAUDIO CABLE : : - Speaker Cables


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm using a mix of Monster XLN pro for sub, Monster XLN 402 for high and mids and VDH for midbass, while the speakers cables are all QED silver aniversary.....n monster XLN pro for sub....power cables are 0 awg stinger and 4 awg Flux...

I dont like the RCA connector on the Monster XLN....it stick to the RCA connector on the HU and the amp and very hard to get it disconected...aften get me mad when I need to check on the wiring of when tuning....


----------



## lovedoc1 (Dec 12, 2009)

All JL wires and cables here. I love their BLU RCA cables especialy since you can find them on the cheap lately.


----------



## ShutterX (May 14, 2012)

hi folks.

i use bull audio. i know, aint the biggest brand but was cheap when i did my first install.


----------



## Flyinbanana (Feb 2, 2008)

Stinger for RCAs though I've used Monoprice cables in the past. Power cable is JL and speaker wire is some 14 guage Carol made-in-the-USA star quad from Parts Express.. 

I've used Streetwires in the past but recall being shocked (figuratively speaking) when I noted a length of power wire that had a malformed jacket and exposed wire. A rare fluke I'm sure but soured me on the brand...


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Kicker 1/0 because i like the looks.
Stinger 8000 series rca's also because i like the looks
Knu 10 guage for subs
Stinger 16 gauge for highs

I dont think wire is too expensive, peace of mind to me is better then just finding the lowest price.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Knu power, ground and RCA's. Dayton speaker wire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

DIY is the way to go! this is a DIY site after all haha.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol, Lamp Chord anyone?


----------



## Bycher (Sep 27, 2010)

hand made RCA and speaker wires.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Monoprice


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

Scosche power cable.
Cardas Crosslink IC cable with Eichmann copper bullet rca's
Kimber 4tc (blue/black)- teflon makes it easy to get through tight spots.


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

high end kicker amp kit, stinger mid level rca's, stinger chrome battery terminals, tsunami power/ground distribution block. about to switch to a stinger SK4201 amp kit. all my other wiring is stinger including speaker and various wires for my alarm install.


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Ixos all around.

Tapatalk owns my productivity.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I use all old school Tiff speaker wire, 4g power wire, distribution blocks, terminals, RCA's. Mystash is about dried up though


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

IXOS all the way around since 2001


and I have a ton of RCA and accessories for sale from their liquidation


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

Lots of Stinger stuff. Bought far more than I needed when I had my audio shop, enough to last 15 years!

Ran outa speaker wire though on my last install so I used Monoprice for speaker wire and RCA's.

Lots of tsunami/street wires zn/scosche/etc.

Whatever is cheapest these days.

Come near me with anything Monster and I'm liable to beat you up side the head with it.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Powercables; Autoleads Copper
RCA: Belden 8535? DIY soldered with neutrik ends. (low capacitance cable, semi balanced)
Speaker wires: noname diy twisted pair and twisted network cable (litz) for tweets.

No issues with noise whatsoever!


----------



## latour (Jul 28, 2011)

zeed said:


> Tchernov is the best I ever use.
> 
> : : TCHERNOVAUDIO CABLE : : - Speaker Cables


Second that!


----------



## Iron Maiden (Jul 13, 2008)

Stinger expert rca's, expert 0ga, stinger distribution, alt, terminals and batteries


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

You know having worked in avionics I can definitely recommend for signal transmission using aircraft shielded cable. It beats the heck out of monster cable, is known good quality with excellent shielding capability and is designed to be lightweight and not bulky unlike Monster Cable stuff where you're basically paying for lots of insulation.


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

Like most i have a mix of stuff. tsunami power wire in 0 gauge with 4 gauge coming off a distro block. tsunami speaker wire. knu for the big 3, knu for battery terminal connector. stinger RCAs forget which ones for 4 channel and monster for sub amp


----------



## jackedgrand (Oct 5, 2012)

stinger rcas, raptor 4ga, misc other parts

in process of 1/0 uprgade with dual batteries and looking for new rcas


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

Knu FTW!!


----------



## yesitisizzett (Sep 16, 2012)

Stinger Level 4. Pricey but smooth. 
Audison Best or Sonus.


----------



## juanchibiris (Jan 15, 2012)

Audio Technix!!!, Colemna gave me a great deal on a preorder I bought almost all my cable for a part of the price


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

StrightWire Encore II, the rest is Stinger


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've tried many but I find Knuconceptz quite good as it's very flexible. cant really tell how it compares to other brands, but I';ve never found another brand thats so easy to work with and flexible


----------



## _Nomad_ (Dec 11, 2012)

I just use The Force. Sure, I get a lot of bleed through from dead Jedi chatting it up like 13 year old girls at a slumber party, but the SQ is good and it's free, so....


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm using Stinger 100A fuse, Streetwires 80a Distribution Block, 4awg Shock Industries Cables, Monster Cable and Nakamichi RCA.


----------

